# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Quinta de Rocha Viva

## João Magano

Um link para um video ENORME, 30 minutos, com alguns bocados maçadores, particularmente no inicio, mas parece-me interessante, ficamos com uma boa ideia de como funciona uma quinta de rocha viva:

Video para acessos por banda larga 

Video para acessos dial-up

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Muito bom João.Fico roidinho de inveja por ver esta rocha e ter de olhar para os meus calhaus.

----------


## João Magano

É ... tive o mesmo sentimento ao ver aquela rocha, parece espetacular !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Grande trabalho João... Parabéns.

----------


## Didos Farm

Parabéns João,

Parece que este é o tipo de artigos que gostaria imenso de ver para download nesta página.

Já agora aqui fica a pergunta, sem duvida que por fora a rocha fica completamente colonizada e igual a rocha viva normal, no entanto será que já alguem testou a denitrificação de uma quantidade de Nitratos com rocha desta?

----------


## Gil Miguel

BOas Mário... não percebo a tua questão, porque é que esta rocha seria menos eficaz que outras ?

----------


## João Magano

> Parece que este é o tipo de artigos que gostaria imenso de ver para download nesta página


 Receio que não tenha percebido o que querias dizer, mas se o que pretendes é o endereço web fica aqui: http://www.tbsaltwater.com/
Se quiseres fazer o download do video, basta sobre o link do video, Video para acessos por banda larga, clikar no botão do lado direito do rato e escolheres "Guardar destino como ..." .

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado pelo link Joao !




> Fico roidinho de inveja por ver esta rocha e ter de olhar para os meus calhaus.


Eu nao gosto muito desta RV ela nao e porosa como a do indo-pacific e a maioria da vida que vem com esta rocha nao costuma durar mais do que um ano, ademais ela costuma vir com muitos Mantis shrimp.

----------


## Didos Farm

Eu fiz download do video e achei realmente excelente.

O que quis dizer é se ao Nivel Anaeróbio esta rocha estará bem colonizada?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)O que quis dizer é se ao Nivel Anaeróbio esta rocha estará bem colonizada?(...)


  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :JmdFou:   :JmdALEnvers:  

Agora é que deste cabo de mim Mário ....

...coloca lá de novo esta tua questão... mas de uma forma mais estruturada!!!

(imaginando eu que te referes à colonização interna da rocha)

Abraços

----------


## Didos Farm

Obviamente, pois na minha opinião se não existir matéria orgânica a decompor no interior da rocha ela jamais irá aparecer em quantidade.

Assim sendo a rocha morta só vira viva por fora teóricamente falando, por isso pergunto se já alguém a experimentou?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A zona aeróbica anaerobica na RV esta em proximidade mas quanto mais porosa a Rocha mais area superficial para bacterias, para mim esta e uma vantagem enorme entre a rocha no video e a rocha que vem do Indo-Pacific.




> The surface of all inert structures are coated with a two layer biofilm, the inner is comprised of anaerobes, breaking nitrates to N2 and O2 while the outer is aerobes. The aerobes protect the anaerobes and provide the nitrates. Such proximity of growth leads to a remarkably efficient system.

----------

